# 100% Shrimp diet



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

My rhom eats around 10-15 (.5-1" shrimps) daily and nothing else. Since he loves shrimp I've decided to strick with it, could a 100% shrimp diet be harmful? sufficient? helpful for growth?

What does shrimp contains, nutrition wise?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

im not to sure on alot of those qus but i think a banaced diet would be better then the same thing everyday.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kouma said:


> My rhom eats around 10-15 (.5-1" shrimps) daily and nothing else. Since he loves shrimp I've decided to strick with it, could a 100% shrimp diet be harmful? sufficient? helpful for growth?
> 
> What does shrimp contains, nutrition wise?


 sounds like a really boring life....tried to mix it up at all?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

It would probably be healthier for your p if you switch it up a little bit.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

he would live just fine, but the more variety the better he will naturally grow and develop IMO


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

100% anything is not the greatest diet for a p. No food is sufficient for all the nutrional needs of a p. Definitely mix it up.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Shrimps are very good since they are aquatic diet like fishes, but you might not notice that you've been spoiling them with only one dish. Its still better to introduce them to various meals So when you got bored with shrimps, you have alternatives. Its just a matter of training them to get used to it.:nod:
My p's can eat pellets, live shrimps, mealworms, palabok noodles (unseasoned) and fish. Next week I'm gonna try apples. :smile:

Goodluck


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

thanks for the replies, I kinda knew the answer but it is one of those things where you want assurance.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You can also try "loading" the shrimp with some vegie pellets.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds were on a shrimp-only diet for months, and I never noticed anything weird (in fact, the only thing that happened was an increased coloration).

But I agree with the others that a more diverse and balanced diet is better and healthier.
Like Andymel said, if your rhom refuses to eat anything else, you could try pushing small pellets in the shrimp pieces - maybe he will swallow the shrimp with pellets and all...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I use skinless chicken (uncooked) removed of any fat, freshwater jumbo shrimp, and worms (meal and earthworm). Occasional feed crap meat (real not synthetic). Rarely toss in slice of thin ham (unpreserved). No live feeders, use cod, smelt or white fish.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

There was a whole article someone wrote about Piranha nurtition, and it should consist mostly of fish, not shrimp although they are also healthy for them. Try to add fish to his diet, my rbp loves red snapper. He gets that along with beef heart, feeders and my coustom food cubes which consist of squid, shrimp, talapia and and ground up cichlid pellets. He loves those things.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I use skinless chicken (uncooked) removed of any fat, freshwater jumbo shrimp, and worms (meal and earthworm). Occasional feed crap meat (real not synthetic). Rarely toss in slice of thin ham (unpreserved). No live feeders, use cod, smelt or white fish.


Thats expensive frank..









did you mean to say no feeder, cod, smelt, or white fish. OR no feeders, but yes to cod, smelt, and white fish??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NO to live feeders. And yes it is expensive, but you get what you pay for in terms of healthy fish. I watch for sales in newspaper Ads.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

TRY FISH FILETS.BUT DONT GIVE FEEDERS OR ELSE HE WILL NEVER EAT PREPARED FOOD AGAIN...


----------

